# Liveticker erstellen!



## kixxi (26. Januar 2005)

Hallo ich möchte auf meiner Seite einen Fussball Liveticker realisieren.
Kann mir jemand sagen, was ich dafür brauche oder evtl. ein Tutorial anbieten?

Danke für Eure Antworten

Kixxi


----------



## proflaming (26. Januar 2005)

Hallo.

Also html mäßig ist das nicht so schwer. Du kannst mit dem Befehl 
*<marquee>* Dein Text *</marquee>* so nen Slideshow erstellen.
Die schriftart sollte natürlich für jeden lesbar sein, sonst wird die standart schriftart angezeigt bei den besuchern. Oder du installierst voher nen Download Font Script. Dazu brauchst aber php.
Du könntest evtl. auch einmal auf diversen Fussball seiten schauen. Die bieten evtl. von sich nen allgemeinen Fussball Ticker an.

Ansonsten viel Spass


----------



## kixxi (26. Januar 2005)

Danke ersteinmal für Deine Antwort.
Ich würde aber gerne wissen wie man einen Liveticker initialisiert.
Möchte auch ausländischen Fussball auf meiner Seite anbieten. Und zwar in Minutenaktualisierung.
Kannst Du mir sagen, was ich alles dafür brauche?

Kixxi


----------



## kurtparis (26. Januar 2005)

Vorsicht "<marquee>" funktioniert nicht auf allen Browsern


----------



## Sven Mintel (26. Januar 2005)

Vor allem brauchst du erstamal die Daten, welche dort angezeigt werden sollen.... auf welche Art willst du die ermitteln?


----------



## kixxi (26. Januar 2005)

Ich möchte die Daten von einer anderen webseite erfragen, um sie dann auf meine Seite zu laden
h**p://www.soccerstand.com
ist zum beispiel eine Seite die ich mir vorstellen könnte


----------



## Sven Mintel (26. Januar 2005)

Dazu müsstest du die Daten aus dieser Seite herausfiltern, bspw. mit PHP(Beiträge dazu findest du im PHP-Board).

Problem#1 : du brauchst dafür eine Erlaubnis des Betreibers
Problem#2 : Wenn der Betreiber keinen Newsfeed oder Dergleichen anbietet, könnte je nach Besucherzahl deiner Seite dein Traffic in Kürze explodieren.


----------

